# 2nd Car Needed....



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hrmph...

I've finally decided that I *might* need a second car. I want something that can carry more than 2 people, PLUS 2 dogs. I don't much care about comfort or style, as I really don't want to drive the thing. EVER. But for runs to the tip, trips out with the dogs, and generally the odd occasion when I actually need something more practical than a Zed...

Needs to be CHEAP to buy, CHEAP to insure and CHEAP to run... and not mind sitting around doing bugger all.

Still not convinced I'll actually buy something - but I think I should give it consideration. I need to get my doggies up to Bham for Bank Holiday weekend (Aug) and somehow think the Zed isn't the most practical way of transporting 2 (always white fur shedding) Dalmatians...

Ideas?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Mondeo or Vectra estate. Appalling residuals so get a nearly reasonably new one for naff all cash. My Vectra was 5 years old V6 Auto Estate with all the toys. It had 90k on the clock and was worth Â£2.5k - original invoice was for Â£22k for some other fool...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

That's my thinking, too... or a chunky old Volvo 

Thing is, I'm not fussed at throwing Â£3k at it (by the time its taxed and insured) - I'd rather be spending a third of that!!

I'm not intending to do motorway miles in it - it really will just be a "tip" and "dogs" car. Having said that, I'm sure I can get a Mondy estate for under a grand


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Old Peugot 405 TD estate. Mondeo Estate. Vectra Estate. Citroen Xantia estate.

Volvo parts are dearer but an old v70 would also fit the bill.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)




----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


>


I used to have a saloon one of these - 2.5 litre engine and rear wheel drive - wet roudnabouts were never so much fun (and a lot more fun that they are nowadays).

They are good for a lot of miles as well - although it's the electrics that go first, and they are hard to predict. Once they go, the cars good for nothing.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

jampott said:


> That's my thinking, too... or a chunky old Volvo
> 
> Thing is, I'm not fussed at throwing Â£3k at it (by the time its taxed and insured) - I'd rather be spending a third of that!!
> 
> I'm not intending to do motorway miles in it - it really will just be a "tip" and "dogs" car. Having said that, I'm sure I can get a Mondy estate for under a grand


You got it Clive :lol:  :wink:

Found this one on eBay for Â£25 starting price, and had one day left yesterday, and the description IS the actual description that was on there.

What a bargain.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

raven said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


This sound familiar?



> There is also a problem with the indicators,and the head lights come on when you brake....No idea why.


Sounds like a lot of fun actually, just imagine if you saw a car's lights coming on every time you braked. ROFLMAO.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Skoda Felicia Estate. :wink:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I've bought a Mazda 323 with 130k on the clock, 12mths MOT and Tax, park it anywhere, throw everything and anything in it .....Â£500

It's super reliable although the digital clock is fading and was wondering if this was the [smiley=idea.gif] start of a Dashpod failure  I wonder if it's still covered under warranty.

All said, I still hate having to driving the uglyest car in Britain


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Buy yourself a >20 year old Land Rover. Cheap to buy, cheap to run, cheap to insure, no road tax (age exempt), spares plentiful, rock solid, and you'll sell it on again for what you bought it for.

Louise Aitken-Walker (ex-rally driver) has one for sale

http://www.aitkenwalkercars.co.uk/cgi-bin/details.pl?v_vin=APN93B


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> Buy yourself a >20 year old Land Rover. Cheap to buy, cheap to run, cheap to insure, no road tax (age exempt), spares plentiful, rock solid, and you'll sell it on again for what you bought it for.
> 
> Louise Aitken-Walker (ex-rally driver) has one for sale
> 
> http://www.aitkenwalkercars.co.uk/cgi-bin/details.pl?v_vin=APN93B


stunning idea... bit far to travel for me, but I'll keep my eyes open!


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Buy yourself a >20 year old Land Rover. Cheap to buy, cheap to run, cheap to insure, no road tax (age exempt), spares plentiful, rock solid, and you'll sell it on again for what you bought it for.
> ...


they changed the 20 year old law so you need a "vehicle constructed before 1st January 1973" to qualify for no road tax.

but that land rover qualifies......

justin


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> Buy yourself a >20 year old Land Rover. Cheap to buy, cheap to run, cheap to insure, no road tax (age exempt), spares plentiful, rock solid, and you'll sell it on again for what you bought it for.
> 
> Louise Aitken-Walker (ex-rally driver) has one for sale
> 
> http://www.aitkenwalkercars.co.uk/cgi-bin/details.pl?v_vin=APN93B


BreTT - I ran the idea up the gf's flagpole (I don't really have a SWMBO!) and it was greeted with enthusiasm. (bit of a shocker, that) so I'm gonna have a look around for a decent one. Many thanks for the idea - I've often looked at them and thought "cool", but didn't realise that it would be the ideal vehicle for me. Many people buy the 2nd car to do the motorway miles.... and a landy wouldn't be right for that, but it DOES meet exactly what I want it to do...!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Buy yourself a >20 year old Land Rover. Cheap to buy, cheap to run, cheap to insure, no road tax (age exempt), spares plentiful, rock solid, and you'll sell it on again for what you bought it for.
> ...


You're more than welcome - I actually looked at the landy that I posted to buy myself. Got push back from the missus, otherwise it would be on my drive now. Good luck in your search.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Knew it wouldn't take long before you were back in a Quattro


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

drool


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice oil leak [smiley=smash.gif] :lol: :wink:

Does look pretty cool though - My wife comes from a farming family and we used to race Landies across the (furrowed) fields :roll:  If you got the speed right you could miss out every other dip!!! [smiley=dude.gif]

Fantastic fun and almost impossible to break them!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Think that's a genius option.

THe Xantia that gary suggested (amongst others) looks tempting as they were very underated cars. The turbo Activa (150hp IIRC) was quick and the self-levelling suspension kicked in in corners to keep it level as you went round bends, all very clever and all very expensive to fix when it went wrong.

I reckon the Landy is the best by far.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Tim,

do make sure that both of you drive one first. I am a big fan - we used to have one for the horses, but they are deeply unpleasant to drive on the road. The sort of vintage you are talking has no power steering - and it is v. heavy. The gearchange is long, heavy and vague. the pedals are heavy to push. They steam up in winter (esp with damp dogs on board), road grip is terrible. They eat tyres on tarmac. they are incredibly noisy with engine, gearbox, diff whine and tyre rumble.

However, you will feel good, know every mile that you travel, and i love 'em.

LWB Truck cab turbo diesel for me.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Tim,
> 
> do make sure that both of you drive one first. I am a big fan - we used to have one for the horses, but they are deeply unpleasant to drive on the road. The sort of vintage you are talking has no power steering - and it is v. heavy. The gearchange is long, heavy and vague. the pedals are heavy to push. They steam up in winter (esp with damp dogs on board), road grip is terrible. They eat tyres on tarmac. they are incredibly noisy with engine, gearbox, diff whine and tyre rumble.
> 
> ...


It'll make me crave the Zed and love it all the more 

I found a perfect 1980 military lightweight it apparently excellent condition in Bridgend, which I'm going for a look at this weekend...

I want something so totally different from my normal wheels, that I think this is just right. I know its not going to drive like a car, or be like anything normal, but that is (hopefully) part of the fun...

I'll report back at the weekend...


----------

